# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  φοβος για αιμοληψια

## MikeStam 3

εχει κανείς;πως αντιμετωπίζεται;;;

----------


## Sonia

Όπως και όλοι οι φόβοι, όσο πιο πολύ εκτίθεσαι σε αυτόν, τόσο τον εκλογικεύεις και σου φεύγει.

Επειδή είμαι σε ομάδα αιμοδοτών, υπήρχαν άνθρωποι που βλέπαν αίμα, γιατρούς, βελόνες και τρέχανε μακριά πανικόβλητοι και όταν για διάφορους λόγους πιέστηκαν και ήρθαν να δώσουν αίμα, φορά με τη φορά το ξεπεράσαν. Ξέρω περιπτώσεις που τώρα με ρωτάνε πρώτοι- πρώτοι πότε θα οργανώσω την επόμενη αιμοδοσία.

----------


## Nikolas73

> εχει κανείς;πως αντιμετωπίζεται;;;


Απλά κοιτάς αλλού, προς την άλλη πλευρά. Και εγώ φοβάμαι την αιμοληψια. Μια φορά πήγα σε εφημερεύον περιμένοντας το πολύ μία ακτινογραφία θώρακος και μου ήρθε η νοσοκόμα με λαστιχακι και τρία φιαλίδια έτοιμα για γέμισμα. Κοίταξα προς την άλλη πλευρά και δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα. Σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό μου έβαλε και πεταλούδα μέχρι να βγουν οι εξετάσεις μήπως χρειαστεί να με ξεζουμισουν και άλλο! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν την ένιωθα οδό ήταν μέσα στη φλέβα. Απλά μην κοιτάς και μόλις τελειώσει πάρε αμέσως κάνα χυμό πλούσιο σε βιταμίνη c

----------


## MikeStam 3

> Απλά κοιτάς αλλού, προς την άλλη πλευρά. Και εγώ φοβάμαι την αιμοληψια. Μια φορά πήγα σε εφημερεύον περιμένοντας το πολύ μία ακτινογραφία θώρακος και μου ήρθε η νοσοκόμα με λαστιχακι και τρία φιαλίδια έτοιμα για γέμισμα. Κοίταξα προς την άλλη πλευρά και δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα. Σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό μου έβαλε και πεταλούδα μέχρι να βγουν οι εξετάσεις μήπως χρειαστεί να με ξεζουμισουν και άλλο! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν την ένιωθα οδό ήταν μέσα στη φλέβα. Απλά μην κοιτάς και μόλις τελειώσει πάρε αμέσως κάνα χυμό πλούσιο σε βιταμίνη c


η βιταμίνη c που κολλάει;;;

----------


## Nikolas73

> η βιταμίνη c που κολλάει;;;


Συνήθως στους αιμοδότες μετά το πέρας τους δίνουν χυμό πορτοκάλι για αναπλήρωση αιμοσφαιρίων (λευκών/ερυθρών δεν γνωρίζω) σε περίπτωση που σε φοβίζει και αυτό. Σε κάθε περίπτωση η αιμοληψια είναι ακίνδυνη. Απλά κοίτα προς την άλλη πλευρά

----------


## MikeStam 3

> Συνήθως στους αιμοδότες μετά το πέρας τους δίνουν χυμό πορτοκάλι για αναπλήρωση αιμοσφαιρίων (λευκών/ερυθρών δεν γνωρίζω) σε περίπτωση που σε φοβίζει και αυτό. Σε κάθε περίπτωση η αιμοληψια είναι ακίνδυνη. Απλά κοίτα προς την άλλη πλευρά


ναι η βιταμίνη c θα βοηθήσει να μην πονάω μετα;

----------


## Remedy

> ναι η βιταμίνη c θα βοηθήσει να μην πονάω μετα;


μετα, δεν ποναει καθολου. ΑΝ πονεσει, θα πονεσει το τσιμπημα. τπτ αλλο δεν ποναει. ουτε το μετα, ουτε η ροη του αιματος , ποναει.
η βιταμινη c δενε χει να κανει. τον χυμο τον δινουν για να συνερθεις. για τα σακχαρα και την αφυδατωση..

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Δε ποναει βρε.. ένα τσιμπημα είναι στην αρχή..μετα δεν πονας καθόλου.....

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

> εχει κανείς;πως αντιμετωπίζεται;;;


Ναι όταν ήμουν μικρή...παιδακι τώρα....ήταν ο φοβος και ο τρόμος...με κυνηγούσαν να κάνω.. 

Μεγαλώνοντας οχι πια.... έχω ένα καλό διαγνωστικό κέντρο που πάω και δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα όταν μου παίρνουν αίμα..

Κάτσε ήρεμα στη καρέκλα....γυρνα το κεφάλι σου από την άλλη μεριά για να μη βλέπεις της σύριγγα , πάρε μια βαθιά ανάσα και σκέψου κάτι ευχάριστο. 

Να ξέρεις ότι είναι επαγγελματίες ένα απλό τσίμπημα είναι....οπως σε τσιμπανε τα κουνούπια

----------


## Kanakas

Και εγώ παλιότερα είχα μεγάλο πρόβλημα, αλλά όσο άρχισα να κατανοώ ότι γίνεται με σκοπό το καλό μου μεγαλώνοντας, άρχισα να φοβάμαι λιγότερο. Πιστεύω πως κατέληξε να έχω πρόβλημα εξαρχής επειδή οι γονείς δε μου εξήγησαν επαρκώς τη διαδικασία και γιατί γίνεται όταν ήμουν μικρός. Μου έλεγαν απλώς ότι πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να γίνει και πως δε θα χρειαστεί να το κάνω πολλές φορές στη ζωή μου, κάτι που πραγματικά δε βοηθάει και απλώς το έκαναν για να έχουν το κεφάλι τους ήσυχο. Ως μικρό παιδάκι χωρίς ευρύτερους ορίζοντες, είχα την αντίληψη ότι αυτά συμβαίνουν μόνο σε εμένα και όχι ότι μπορεί να είναι ένα τσεκάπ ρουτίνας που κάνουν όλοι οι άνθρωποι. Επειδή επίσης πέρασα από επεμβάσεις στην παιδική μου ηλικία και η αιμοληψία ήταν απαραίτητη πριν κάθε χειρουργική επέμβαση, το συνδύασα με ακόμα πιο επεμβατικές διαδικασίες και μου προκαλούσε ιδιαίτερο άγχος. Τώρα πια άλλωστε πηγαίνω και μόνος μου για εξετάσεις. Περισσότερο άγχος μου δημιουργεί η αναμονή των αποτελεσμάτων παρά η αιμοληψία. Εξακολουθώ να νιώθω άβολα με την διαδικασία, αλλά απλώς γυρίζω από την άλλη για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα και είμαι καλά. Στο διαγνωστικό κέντρο που πηγαίνω τρυπάνε τόσο στοχευμένα, που δε νιώθω ιδιαίτερο πόνο. Με έχουν τσιμπήσει σφήκες και σκορπιοί που πονάνε πολύ περισσότερο, και ίσως δεν τον δίνω τόση σημασία πια.

----------

